# MK1 Master cylinder upgrade???



## _MK1_CABBY_ (Aug 14, 2009)

Will any other master brake cylinder bolt up the stock booster in my 89 cabby and increase braking? 
thx in advance


----------



## Roccobuilder (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: MK1 Master cylinder upgrade??? (_MK1_CABBY_)*

from what I have read, just take the MC off of a 16v or any other with rear disc. its slightly bigger.. dunno if this helps any.. :/


----------



## Roccobuilder (Dec 28, 2009)

adding rear disc its extremely easy as well.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: MK1 Master cylinder upgrade??? (_MK1_CABBY_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_MK1_CABBY_* »_Will any other master brake cylinder bolt up the stock booster in my 89 cabby and increase braking? 
thx in advance
















Define "increase braking". A larger MC will reduce the hydraulic amplification.
What is your current brake setup? What do you not like about it?


----------



## _MK1_CABBY_ (Aug 14, 2009)

Hydraulic amplification? what ever man. I just want the car the stop faster. Or for you I'd like to decrease my 60-0 mph braking distance. 
I didn't say i dislike anything about my current setup. My current set up is ALL NEW OEM (except booster MBC) with SSteel lines performance pads and fluid.
All this because I'm swaping in a 16vt


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (_MK1_CABBY_)*









Can you lock the tires?
If yes; nothing you do to the brakes will make the car stop faster. The brakes do not stop the car, the tires stop the car.
A larger MC will increase required peddle effort by ~7%. Larger rotors and/or more aggressive pads will reduce fade.
To shorten stopping distance: reduce weight or increase grip.


----------

